# Mein Teich und meine Probleme



## Traxer (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben seit Anfang des Jahres einen Teich bzw. ein selbstgebautes Becken 3m x 2m x0,9m, welches von "Fachmann" gebaut wurde. Das Becken ist mit einer Pumpe (Wasser wird also 12h zum Filter gepumpt) und einer Filteranlage von OASE mit separater UV-Lampe ausgestattet. Chemische Zusätze sind nicht vorhanden.

Wir haben nun das Problem, dass alle paar Wochen das Wasser so grün wird, dass die Boden des Beckens nicht zu sehen ist. Einmal war die UV-Lampe Defekt, was sicherlich der Grund gewesen ist. Nun kommen die Algen allerdings trotz Umwälzung und UV Filter immer wieder. Ist das normal, oder ist da etwas unterdimensioniert bzw. falsch installiert? Der Erbauer meinte das Wasser braucht bis zu 2 Jahre um sich einzupendeln.

Befüllt wurde der Pool mit Leitungswasser, es kam keinerlei Chemie zum Einsatz und die Algen bildeten sich auch ohne die extremen Temperaturen, die wir gerade haben. PH-Werte sind angeblich ok. Pflanzen oder Fische sind nicht geplant, es soll einfach ein Wasserbecken sein.

Ist das alles normal? Was sagen die erfahrenen Leute hier? Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass die UV Lampe genau diesen Effekt verhindern sollte, oder? Ich habe auch nicht den Anspruch auf kristallklares Wasser, aber den Grund in 90cm Tiefe wollte ich schon gerne erkennen.


----------



## teichern (26. Juli 2019)

Wahrscheinlich ist die mechanische Filterung sowie UVC Leistung/ Anströmung nicht ausreichend und optimal, die im übrigen auch besser 24h laufen sollte, deshalb die Algenbildung. Genaues kann man sagen, wenn Du uns weitere Details zum Filter und Teich gibst. Da keine Pflanzen im Teich sind, kann ich die Aussage über 2 Jahre auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (26. Juli 2019)

Warum nur 12h pumpen?
Da gehen ja immer die Bakterien wieder kaputt welche sich im Filter bilden wenn das 12h steht und kein Sauerstoff mehr im Filterwasser ist[emoji26]


----------



## Traxer (26. Juli 2019)

Filteranlage ist ProfiClear Classic und FiltoClear12000 (beides von OASE). Genaueres weiß ich nicht, da habe ich dem Fachmann vertraut, genau wie mit der 12h Pumpzeit.... Mir kam das alles nur komisch vor, was es ja offensichtlich auch ist.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (26. Juli 2019)

Lass es 24h durchlaufen und es wird besser[emoji106]


----------



## Traxer (26. Juli 2019)

Wird gemacht, ich habe den Timer schon auf 24h gestellt  Danke für den Tipp!

Bakterien hat er wohl auch einmal nachgeschüttet (irgendetwas ohne Chemie). Danach sollte die UV Lampe aber ein paar Tage ausgeschaltet bleiben, weil die wohl die Bakterien "abtötet". Das widerspricht sich jetzt nur etwas mit den 24h pumpen damit die Bakterien im Filter nicht absterben... Irgendwie bin ich etwas verwirrt, aber toll das man sich die Dinge trotz Fachbetrieb ansehen muss  Euch aber vielen Dank für den Input.


----------



## Traxer (26. Juli 2019)

Ach ja, und hier noch ein paar Fotos!


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Juli 2019)

Wurde die UVC auch schon mal gereinigt?


----------



## Traxer (26. Juli 2019)

Die ist brandneu, also 3-4 Monate alt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo Traxer,
schicker Pool.
Durch lange Sonneneinstrahlung Bilden sich Schwebealgen ( das grüne Wasser ).
Die UVC Tötet diese ab und wird nach einiger Zeit wieder in Lösung gehen.
Ein Paar Wasserpflanzen würden helfen und etwas beschatten sollte die Sonne den ganzen Tag aufs Wasser scheinen.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Juli 2019)

Traxer schrieb:


> Die ist brandneu, also 3-4 Monate alt.



Ich muss bei meinen alle 2-3 Wochen das Quarzglas von einer hartnäckigen Kalkschicht befreien. Verschmutzte und verkalkte Quarzgläser mindern die Leistung der UVC. Auch häufiges Ein-und Ausschalten soll sich meines Wissens auf die Leistung der UVC auswirken.


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo Traxer!
In gepumten Teichen ist die UVC meist vor dem Filter integriert.
Um den/ die Filter nicht vollständig von dem Bakterien "Fluß" aus dem Teich zu trennen, baut man einen regelbaren Beipass für die UVC ein.

Denn wie du festgestellt hast macht  alles durch eine Leitung keinen Sinn.
Wenn 1/3 oder 1/4 durch geht reicht es völlig aus um den Schwebealgen den "gar aus" zu machen.
Des Weiteren hast die volle Bakterien Vielfalt aus deinem Teich auch in den /die Filter.

Ach ja, Nachts reproduzieren sich keine Schwebealgen, da koennte das Licht wie aus einer City - Bar durch aus kontra produktiv sein.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, sieht chic aus, sollte nur nicht ständig an sein.

Beipass : Y-Stueck, Absperrventil, UVC, zweiten Anschluß am Filter.

Formel für die richtige UV-Leistung Teich Volumen geteilt durch 4, wobei 10W mehr nicht schaden


----------



## Traxer (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo samorai,

alles gut, ich verstehe auch nichts falsch  Bin für jeden Input dankbar. Das Licht im Teich ist nur sehr selten an (also die Beleuchtung, nicht das UV Teil), meist nur 1-2 Stunden, wenn wir im Dunkeln mal draußen sitzen. Leider zu selten ....


----------



## Traxer (26. Juli 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich muss bei meinen alle 2-3 Wochen das Quarzglas von einer hartnäckigen Kalkschicht befreien.



Ok, schaue mir die Lampe morgen an


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2019)

Ist okay so und kann ich auch verstehen, schließlich möchte man auch das Erbaute genießen.


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Formel für die richtige UV-Leistung Teich Volumen geteilt durch 4


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juli 2019)

Ich hätte da jetzt so an ca. 1 watt pro m³/h gedacht.


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2019)

Oh, verzeiht mir und gut aufgepasst. 

Teich Volumen, davon die letzten 3 Nullen streichen, dann mal 3 multiplizieren. 

Beispiel :   10000qm Wasser

     10 x 3 = 30 Watt UV Leistung. 

Richtig?


----------



## ppws2015 (27. Juli 2019)

Moin, evtl. ist auch das Quarzglas mit Kalk beschlagen! Filter definitiv 24h laufen lassen, wenn nicht kommt die Bio nie in fahrt.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## teichern (27. Juli 2019)

Traxer schrieb:


> Pflanzen oder Fische sind nicht geplant, es soll einfach ein Wasserbecken sein.



Ich lese immer Biologie, aber hier handelt es sich im weitesten Sinne doch um einen Swimming-Pool mit Teichfilter. Grünes Wasser bekommt man mit einer entsprechend starken UVC sowie einem guten mechanischen Filter in den Griff. Die Profi Clear Module (Grobschmutzabscheider, Phosphat, Filterschaum????) und der Druckfilter sind da nicht ganz zielführend.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Ich lese immer Biologie, aber hier handelt es sich im weitesten Sinne doch um einen Swimming-Pool mit Teichfilter. Grünes Wasser bekommt man mit einer entsprechend starken UVC sowie einem guten mechanischen Filter in den Griff. Die Profi Clear Module (Grobschmutzabscheider, Phosphat, Filterschaum????) und der Druckfilter sind da nicht ganz zielführend.


Danke 
Hier hilft nur UVC Leistung und Filterung bis aufs kleinste Teilchen. 
Und das ganze mit automatischer Reinigung. 
 Reinigung,  da war noch was. Wie oft machst du den jetzigen Filter sauber?  Als Unterstützung kannst du das Becken auch noch aufsalzen. Und da eh nix lebendes drin sein soll geht auch 1%
Ach und zum Thema lebendes, wäre schön wenn du durstige Tiere und Insekten den Zugang erschwerst und einen Ausstieg ermöglichst.
Nix ist unansehnlicher als irgendein Kadaver im Wasser.


----------



## Traxer (27. Juli 2019)

Danke für Eure Tipps, ich habe die Lampe gereinigt und lasse den Filter/Pumpe 24h laufen.

Einen Ausstieg habe ich in dem Becken mit einem Kunststoffbrett umgesetzt. Zumindest der Hund kommt damit gut zurecht. Das Foto täuscht aber auch von der Perspektive. Die Seiten sind zumindest  von der Rasen- und Beetseite schon ca.20 cm hoch.

Ich habe nicht den Anspruch, dass das Wasser so klar ist wie in einem Pool. Das war nie die Zielsetzung. Mir würde es reichen, wenn die Algenbildung nicht ganz so stark ist.


----------



## ppws2015 (27. Juli 2019)

Auch in einem Naturpool müssen Mikroorganismen ihre Arbeit leisten.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Juli 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Oh, verzeiht mir und gut aufgepasst.
> 
> Teich Volumen, davon die letzten 3 Nullen streichen, dann mal 3 multiplizieren.
> 
> ...



Nein, auch falsch.  Aber ich fände es toll wenn man 10000 m³ mit 30 Watt UVC bedienen könnte.


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2019)

Stimmt 10qm = 10000l


----------



## Traxer (27. Juli 2019)

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob die UV Lampe eventuell defekt ist? Die Kontollleuchte an der Einheit ist an, aber vielleicht ist die Lampe trotzdem defekt?


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2019)

Ich kenne nur das "Kontroll - Auge" (Sichtglas), wenn das bläulich leuchtet ist alles okay.
Bist du dir nicht sicher, dann schraub sie auf und ziehe sie ein Stück aus dem Gehäuse, aber die Pumpe ausschalten dabei.


----------



## Traxer (27. Juli 2019)

Ja, das Kontrollauge meinte ich, das leuchtet bei mir auch


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2019)

Dann sollte es im grünen Bereich sein.


----------



## Haggard (28. Juli 2019)

Ich habe seit 3 Wochen 1 Watt pro m³ bei mir und es nützt nicht viel, ok, die Sichtweite ist seit dem zumindest konstant und auch die Ablagerungen von toten Algen im Teich haben nachgelassen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf Dauer noch eine zweite UVC nachrüsten müssen.


----------



## teichern (28. Juli 2019)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 3 Wochen 1 Watt pro m³ bei mir und es nützt nicht viel, ok, die Sichtweite ist seit dem zumindest konstant und auch die Ablagerungen von toten Algen im Teich haben nachgelassen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf Dauer noch eine zweite UVC nachrüsten müssen.



Nachdem mich die "Erbsensuppe" völlig unerwartet und hart erwischt hatte (trotz 60g Vlies), brauchte ich 2 Wochen und 105W Amalgam sowie weitere 55W an einer von zwei Pumpen, um 32000l wieder klar zu bekommen. Nach den Sahara Temperaturen gab es jetzt nochmal einen kleinen Rückschlag, aber moderat dank viel UVC.


----------

